# Desert Hairy Pregnant?



## gataloco (Dec 5, 2002)

My female desert hairy has gotten huge.  In the past two weeks she has gone from being a fat happy scorpion to a little tubby scorpion.  I have only ever had a pregnant bark scorpion.  Does anyone have any ideas of what I should do to keep her happy so she will have the little ones?

Thanks, Fred


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 5, 2002)

Fred,

Foot massages, ice cream and pickles.

Seriously, though, if your temps, humidity, setup etc. are all right, what you have to do at this point is just leave her be and disturb her as little as possible.  Keep feeding her and she will take care of the rest.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Longbord1 (Feb 27, 2010)

what are good temps and humidities for pregnant desert hairy scorpions?


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 27, 2010)

Longbord1 said:


> what are good temps and humidities for pregnant desert hairy scorpions?


In the low to mid 80's as for the humidities I read that out in the wild they normally burrow up to 5ft underground. Perhaps that helps them with the humidity level, especially for the young to molt properly.


----------

